
Distributed Black Swan Insurance - zero_kool
https://thoughtscoop.com/distributed-black-swan-insurance/
======
Fricken
>If someone had told me 3 months ago, that an entire country could come to a
screeching halt, I would have laughed so hard and called them crazy.

Lol, 3 months ago minus a day I cancelled my flights because a pandemic was
about to hit, so it was predictable. The pandemic is not a black swan, and
Taleb himself said so.

